# CIC BOQ Course



## rage (27 Aug 2008)

Need some info regarding the CIC BOQ Course. I know the course is 10 days but what does PT consist of? What does an average day intail? How difficult are the tests? Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## gwp (28 Aug 2008)

rage said:
			
		

> Need some info regarding the CIC BOQ Course. I know the course is 10 days but what does PT consist of? What does an average day intail? How difficult are the tests? Any feedback would be appreciated.



http://www.cadets.net/pac/rcis/BOQCourse_Info_e.asp

http://www.cadets.net/pac/rcis/BOQ_Course_e.asp

It is a very intense and compressed program with work into the evening.  A few people get CT'd because they find the load too heavy. It is important to do the pre-course study as it takes the place of several days of in house training that other BQC do in house.   If you have former RegF or PRes experience - go with the flow - assist the people with no experience - tolerate those who think they have it.


----------



## Acer Syrup (28 Aug 2008)

I have no idea, but if you are going to the RCIS (pac) for the October course, I will see you there.


----------



## catalyst (28 Aug 2008)

The hardest part of the course will be staying awake and as GWP said, tolerating others. 

Follow what the DS says - even if you do it a different way/learned it a different way etc. 

The 'hotshots' were all, well, "hot" until it came time for PPCs - they went ahead and disregarded DS instruction and did the tasks as they learned them in Cadets. Not suprisingly, this brought down a bunch of them when it came to evaluation, especially for task proceedure, while people who listened (regardless of cadet experience) did quite fine. 

As horrible  as some people's attitudes will be, don't worry - with each passing course people act less and less like cadets (and the coruses get better and better as you go along)

What RCIS are you going to?

I know for PAC - the PT isn't that intense but its 30 minutes to get you going in the morning, and sometimes thats nice. Its candidate planned - hoepfully no "dancing" hokey pokies (I REFUSED to do that) so the focus is on stuff you can use for your cadets.  

For us it was 0600hrs - PT, 0630 - 0745 Morning Routine, Breakfast, etc. 0745 - Inspection, 0800hrs classes until 1010hrs - manditory coffee, 1030hrs - back to class until 1130hrs/1200hrsish - Lunch and back in for 1300hrs to 1645-ish hrs (remembering that there's optional coffee in the afternoon). We mainly had after dinner free, and could go to the mess, although sometimes we had a mess function (mess meet and greet or mess dinner - so fun) and re-tests. Its intense in the workload (information overload) but its a good learning experience. 

Make sure you have all your kit issues squared away by the time you get there.


----------



## Jabrwock (28 Aug 2008)

Catalyst said:
			
		

> The 'hotshots' were all, well, "hot" until it came time for PPCs - they went ahead and disregarded DS instruction and did the tasks as they learned them in Cadets. Not suprisingly, this brought down a bunch of them when it came to evaluation, especially for task proceedure, while people who listened (regardless of cadet experience) did quite fine.


So basically like the advice I gave to my cadets on their way to camp. Listen, don't quibble. You're there to learn. If that requires unlearning first, so be it. At no point should the words "but in my corps" cross your lips.  (biggest pet peeve when *I* was staff)

My CO wants to send me to BOQ in the spring, probably the April or May course (the schedules aren't posted that far ahead yet for RCIS(Pra)). I've been out of the program for 10 years, so while the vague inklings of how to do things are still there, they aren't so drilled in I can't correct them. 

Now I just have to get back into shape. I may not have any excess body fat, but being behind a computer desk for years with too much coffee does not help fitness... Maybe I'll start biking to work again.  :-\

Definitely recommend getting *very* familiar with the PIP material on the training website. Some of it is pure memorization (letter layout, date formats, etc), and the more you practise it, the more "2nd nature" it'll become. Actually I found RCIS(Pac)'s website to be quite useful, they had online courses for the PIP material, with lots of examples, quizzes, and practise opportunities.


----------



## rage (3 Sep 2008)

Hopefully, if all goes as planned I will be on the 17 OCT 08 course in PAC Region. I do have 4 years of PRES experience but I am not going in with the attitude that I will know it all. I can run 5 km's at my own pace, what are the lengths that are usually run? I have been reviewing the PIP's online. I just want to be as prepared as I can be for this.


----------



## Acer Syrup (3 Sep 2008)

Hey right on same course. I am not in the best shape, but I work in BC coastal forestry.... So I am sure I can hold my own (if we climb hills all day). If you can keep up in Pres, I am sure BOQ will be just fine.


----------



## catalyst (3 Sep 2008)

Lets just say - the hardest PT we did was a fast walk hike around the base (but when I was there for LTQ we weren't allowed in the trg area, so we ran a lap around the upper camp - definatel not a KM). The focus is not running laps but ways to do PT with your cadets.


----------



## PViddy (5 Sep 2008)

I am sure things have changed but.... PT is a sports tabloid meet.  Dodgeball will be your hardest challenge...you should be fine.   Yes, it shames me to write that.

cheers

PV


----------



## primer (30 Sep 2008)

One thing you might want to think about. Make sure u have enough rest at night not going out and have a few. Working your job then driving to the course getting to bed at 2300 up at 0500 back to bed at 2300 back ups at 0500 train all day then drive home will take its toll.

Just some safety info 

Cheers


----------



## rage (30 Sep 2008)

Cool, thanks for the info. I'll be coming from out of region so I'll be there 24/7. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Froger (30 Sep 2008)

The best advice that was given to me was never to say the following to a staff member( that is not the way we do it at our unit). Get lost of rest and have all the per course work done before the start of BOQ. It is a lot of hard work and some days you are going to ask yourself what am I doing here. In the end you will be happy that you made it to the end of the course and going home with that one behind you. Good luck and have fun with it.


----------



## Infanteer (4 Oct 2008)

0500-2300 working days.  30 minute PT to include a fast walk-hike.  Whew, sounds intense.


Considering we put 18 year old recruits through infantry battleschool, you should do fine....


----------



## Butler (6 Nov 2008)

Hey Folks!  

Anyone else heading to BOQ in January in Borden?


----------

